# Super-Sensitive, Rough, Dry Skin on My Face: Please Help!



## Momoko (Jul 16, 2006)

For about three weeks now, I've had terrible dryness on my face in certain areas. The inner corners of my eyes and the middle of my chin both have rough and sometimes peeling patches of skin. It's so bad that WATER BURNS my skin! The only time I dare to get my face a little wet is in the shower, and I can't wash it anymore because just about everything that touches my face burns!

I own several moisturizers, but I only regularly use one by Olay, because it doesn't burn my skin like the others. However, after it soaks in my skin is still rough and sometimes flaky.

I also have a Neutrogena moisturizer (Intense Daily Moisture) but it BURNS unbearably whenever I put it on, however it seemed to hold moisture on my skin longer.

Unfortunately,like every time I apply moisturizer, the skin around my eyes swells up but is still rough and dry looking! I had some Baby Vaseline in my cabinet and I'm beginning to try that because it doesn't irritate my skin at all, even though it looks greasy and slimy now!

I'm getting a dermatologist appointment but in my city the dermatologists are always booked up so there's no telling how long I'll have to wait!

What can I do to help my poor, sensitive face?


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 16, 2006)

Don't use Vaseline on your skin (only lips) because it creates a barrier between the skin and clogs up the pores.

I know how you feel my skin burns with most skin products and makeup... Have you tried Emu Oil or Jojoba oil? there both natural oils and will moisturise the dry skin and also be ok for the sensitive skin. xxxxx


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 17, 2006)

If it's hurting that bad, I would probably make an appt with your health care provider..even tho they will send your to a derm..they can get you in a lot sooner than if you make the appt yourself...


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 17, 2006)

I also get horrible dry patches of skin on my face, usually near the bottom of my chin or directly on my eye lids - the closest diagnosis my doctor gave me was that I had a case of eczema. To keep the dry skin at bay and to help it heal I use lotion medicated with a very small percentage of hydrocortisone - you can usually find it at a local drugstore down the aisle with all the regular facial lotions/cleansers - it's called Dermarest Eczema Medicated Lotion.

Although you may not have this skin condition, the above lotion is still very helpful for moisturizing and healing dry skin at the same time, which can be key when your dry skin gets so bad that it causes physical pain.


----------



## monsizz (Jul 17, 2006)

My sister also has hyper-sensitive, dry facial skin as yours.

She's just found a new advanced product for her, it is Aqua Glycolic.

She uses the facial cleanser and the toner and her flaky face gets better and smoother.

It contains Glycolic Acid which is so gentle for face and recommended by dermatologists for problem skins. Check it out ;-) Good Luck!


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't use the vaseline! It also pulls moisture from your reserve cells and in the long run will only dry out more. If you absolutely cannot find anything else try alittle neosporin for a day or two.

Do you get enough water to drink? Do you have allergies? Are you asthmatic? Are you sensitive to petro chemical deraritives (minerial oils, vaseline, ect...)? These are just a few things that can cause this. I agree on seeing a doctor if you cannot get relief. I hope you get relief asap.

We have a cold cream called rejuvenate that can help without the burn and when my nose had a patch it cleared up. It also helps with eczema. Also there is an oil my clients call the miracle oil that is just botanicle oils and surgeons and plastic surgeons use it. It is call Intelligence Skin Conditioning Oil. (Found at website in my siggy..)

I hope you find relief asap. Do try the neosporin.

Ann Phelps


----------



## Momoko (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone for replying! Unfortunately, my internet has been down for a while and so I just now got to read the responses.

I _did_ use small dabs of the Vaseline on dry spots. hah whoops!

It seemed to really help though. My skin looks and feels 100% better, no more burning!

As awful as it sounds (I'm a clean freak) I had to go a day or two without washing my face (I took baths) or wearing makeup, but now at least I'm back to normal.

Weird, but I'm just glad I'm not embarrassed to leave the house!


----------



## savvy_as_98 (Jul 22, 2006)

I love the way jojoba oil makes my face feels soft and smooth !


----------



## BEgirliegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

I know and feel your pain! I have had the same problem with dry irritated skin by my eyes and around my nose. This is what I have done to fix the problem. I would first use A&amp;D ointment. You can find it at walmart, walgreens.... by the baby rash things. It really has helped my skin. It is thick so I would recommend you apply it to the effected areas at night- this is what I did. For my morning routine, i would wash my face and apply Clinique's dramatically different lotion all over my face-it feels great! I also used Curel's ultra healing lotion in my very dry spots- it is non-greasy and doesnt clog pores. This has really helped my dry areas. The A&amp;D ointment really helped and by morning my skin was not as painful. Just keep applying the ointment at night until you get the dryness under control and then just stick to the Dramatically different and curel! This has really helped me and I hope it helps you! I know how bad it sucks!!!


----------



## suspals (Jul 25, 2006)

almond oil works good too


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 25, 2006)

my skin got like that when i used too many products and i swear, aveeno's lotion with menthol helped soooo much.

i hope you feel better! if you can, definitely get it checked out.


----------

